# Two Things You Love About Talk Classical



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think we've reached a great milestone here on Talk Classical. We have some firmly established, knowledgeable people that continue to post day after day. Hopefully, there will be more members here who continue to come back and share their knowledge with us.

I was thinking today. If there was a question about classical music that I had at all there would be somebody here who could answer it. There are so many different people here who are knowledge about certain composers. If I had a question about Sibelius, for example, I would go to Tapkaara. If I had a question about Elgar I would go to Elgarian. If I had a Baroque question, I would turn to Bach as he and I share very much the same tastes. If anyone had a question about Ravel I would hope someone would come to me.

Anyway, here are two things I love about this forum:

1. The conversations ---- this is the reason I think a lot of us keep coming back. Things can get heated, no question about it, but there are some good things happening, especially in the Composer Guestbook section.

2. The people ---- I think I pretty much explained this in my above statements, but I just wanted to know that I appreciate all of you guys as I hope you appreciate me. Even if I can be a little defensive. 

What are two things you love about Talk Classical?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

1. The consistancy of the discussions. This is a forum where people actually TALK and KEEP TALKING of various subjects. Other forums I have seen have trouble getting topics off the ground, and then there is trouble sustaining them. Here, there are new, fresh topics everyday and they seem to go on for a while, sometimes taking unexpected turns, which keeps it all interesting. There is a very big amount of on-going participation here, and it keeps me coming back for more!

2. The friendly, knowledgeable members. 90% of the time, forum members here are respectful. Not that hot discussion is not good (it certainly is!), but nobody wants to waste their time in a forum where members have egoes and are rude. The vast majority here is friendly and welcoming: sure makes being here worth the time I put into it! And our members know a thing or two about music. It's interesting to see who gravitates towards which composers, or which styles, etc., and to hear (or read) discourse on topics where members have an above average knowledge on a subject. This is an educated group, and they are nice to boot. Again, this makes for a wonderful environment to spend free time and ENJOY the various topics of the day.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> 1. The consistancy of the discussions. This is a forum where people actually TALK and KEEP TALKING of various subjects. Other forums I have seen have trouble getting topics off the ground, and then there is trouble sustaining them. Here, there are new, fresh topics everyday and they seem to go on for a while, sometimes taking unexpected turns, which keeps it all interesting. There is a very big amount of on-going participation here, and it keeps me coming back for more!
> 
> 2. The friendly, knowledgeable members. 90% of the time, forum members here are respectful. Not that hot discussion is not good (it certainly is!), but nobody wants to waste their time in a forum where members have egoes and are rude. The vast majority here is friendly and welcoming: sure makes being here worth the time I put into it! And our members know a thing or two about music. It's interesting to see who gravitates towards which composers, or which styles, etc., and to hear (or read) discourse on topics where members have an above average knowledge on a subject. This is an educated group, and they are nice to boot. Again, this makes for a wonderful environment to spend free time and ENJOY the various topics of the day.


Yes, I agree Tapkaara.

I witnessed something that made me very proud today. Our fellow member, Bach, actually said he enjoyed Langgaard. This came quite a shock to me, because I have been wanting people to hear his work for so long and my buddy, Bach comes along and says he not only liked Langgaard's Symphony No. 1, but he bought a recording of it. This made me very happy, because he and I always seem to clash about something, but it's all in good fun.

I'm proud probably much the same way when somebody tells you they like Ifukube, who is a great composer by the way. It's nice to know that you've made at least some kind of impact on people, but I contribute this to my own passion and wanting to get his name out there.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Which Ifukube works have you heard, Mirror?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Which Ifukube works have you heard, Mirror?


"Sinfonia Tapkaara," which is a beautiful piece of work. That piece has a beautiful adagio section.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aaaaaah. yes indeed. Was it the Naxos recording? (I agree about that Adagio!)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Aaaaaah. yes indeed. Was it the Naxos recording? (I agree about that Adagio!)


Yeah it's the Naxos one. I really like the whole piece though such a strong rhythmic presence throughout it. Very exhilarating!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Also on Naxos on "Japanese Orchestral Favourites," check out his maiden orchestral work Japanese Rhapsody.

Anyway, this is a great forum and enjoy being here very much.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Also on Naxos on "Japanese Orchestral Favourites," check out his maiden orchestral work Japanese Rhapsody.
> 
> Anyway, this is a great forum and enjoy being here very much.


I will indeed, in fact, I will check out the whole series on Naxos. Thanks for recommendations.

Now...back on topic.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a lot more than two things I like about this forum. but here's two.

1. The people here broaden my appreciation of the music either by introducing me to new pieces I was not aware of, such as the Busoni piano concerto, or by helping me to fathom composers that did not really click with me before, such as Elgar.

2. They provide an accepting environment to discuss in depth the music I love. We are singularly devoid of this kind of discussion in the real world where I come from.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Weston said:


> There's a lot more than two things I like about this forum. but here's two.
> 
> 1. The people here broaden my appreciation of the music either by introducing me to new pieces I was not aware of, such as the Busoni piano concerto, or by helping me to fathom composers that did not really click with me before, such as Elgar.
> 
> 2. They provide an accepting environment to discuss in depth the music I love. We are singularly devoid of this kind of discussion in the real world where I come from.


This is very true, Weston. In the real world, you can't really discuss classical with anyone in depth for very long, because people seem to be in such a hurry these days. Even the people I know who love classical music can't seem to talk about it for very long before they get bored.

I think this is what makes us different on this site. This is kind of a haven for people who are passionate about this music and want to discuss it in depth.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I've posted off and on here for about two years, but there are a couple reasons I keep coming back:

1. Almost nobody is a music snob. Everybody remembers when they were first exposed to classical music, so the many newbies I see on the forums always get a warm reception.

2. Along with #1, almost nobody is too serious about music. Of course, we all take our listening and playing very seriously, but we can all laugh and joke about it. We don't tend to get offended easily.

Just my two cents. But, compared to other classical forums I've visited, these elements make TC unique.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

1. To learn more about classical music, eg. best recordings, essential repertoire, etc.
2. To hear other people's reactions to pieces/recordings/composers & see if I agree or disagree after listening to the same thing...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, well I found this old thread and so thought to bring it back into the forefront. So two things I love about TalkClassical:

1. People who love great music (there are so few of them in my life outside of cyberspace).

2. It is always there when I need it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Hey, well I found this old thread and so thought to bring it back into the forefront. So two things I love about TalkClassical:
> 
> 1. People who love great music (there are so few of them in my life outside of cyberspace).
> 
> 2. It is always there when I need it.


Good one you Florestan, let no one stopping you from loving music :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Two simple things:

1. There are people who like what I like that I can share my passion with
2. They have a good sense of humour too!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Everything thing else is a bonus! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> Everything thing else is a bonus! :tiphat:


I do think that's the main point


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

1. I discover more things about classical music.
2. The people are cool.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Tolerance and sensitivity. 

:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

1. The fantastic company. I think it is pretty rare to meet such a pleasant bunch of people. 
2. The advice/voices of reason. I feel I can come to you lot with my issues and you do give very good advice. :3


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Tolerance and sensitivity.
> 
> :tiphat:


​


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

1. The knowledge that TC members have and they are willing to share it.
2. That not all members are from the USA. A lot of countries are represented.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

1. The people I meet. Some I've met in person and have become real friends and lots who are cyber-friends but I feel like I know and trust them.

2. The knowledge I've acquired. I learned so much about opera which I could never have learned elsewhere either from watching/listening DVDs/CDs.

:tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Two things:
1. It's free.
2. It's a never ending source of amusement, and edification.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Three things: 

1. I used to be a total newbie as related to classical music before I joined TC. Most of my knowledge I obtained from here.
2. There are people I can talk about much more than classical music with.
3. Over the years this board has become something like a virtual home to me. I can share all the good things that happen to me on here, vent my frustrations, talk about pretty much anything, musical or non-musical, and endlessly carry on about Wagner, Schubert, Bach, Hamburg, Bavaria and the Holy German Art - and encounter understanding.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

1. A treasure trove of musical knowledge and opinion.

2. Compatible participants, a congenial internet "community."


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Aside from the obvious which is music, I would say books and everyday life. I like living vicariously through you all.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, this is one old thread. I wasn't here then, and I've been here a while!

Yes, I second the opinions above.

1) I've learned so incredibly much from just a single site that I've become more knowledgeable than most of my _musician _peers in real life
2) I love that it's a _community_, and not just a bunch of wikipedia articles. Sure it's fun to read articles about music and composers, but it's more fun to actually have discussion the way we do here. It is a powerful learning method.


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

There's a nice wave of actual moderation around here and not just someone senselessly closing threads or banning people because it's fun.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

1. The people here are good writers and thinkers. While I of course don't agree with everyone, I almost never, in 99% of cases, feel a _Fremdscham_ when reading posts.

2. The newbies know their place, which is reading, learning, and commenting briefly and with restraint, not spamming everything that comes to your mind. They are quite simply awesome, and rightfully become masters over the years.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

1,There are people here who like stuff that I like! Blimey...

2, Its a great place to find new music and composers.


----------



## Idealist (Apr 9, 2016)

1. The majority of the conversations and debates here are of an intelectual depth that I found surprising when I joined this community. To be honest, sometimes I feel constrained about intervening here, due to that situation. I am not criticizing, I applaud you all for that. 

2. Finding a community with shared interests is very pleasing. It is even harder to me, because I am 18 years old and most of my peers does not share my love to classical music, as one of the fundamental basis of Western Civilization.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Idealist said:


> 1. The majority of the conversations and debates here are of an intelectual depth that I found surprising when I joined this community. To be honest, sometimes I feel constrained about intervening here, due to that situation. I am not criticizing, I applaud you all for that.
> 
> 2. Finding a community with shared interests is very pleasing. It is even harder to me, because I am 18 years old and most of my peers does not share my love to classical music, as one of the fundamental basis of Western Civilization.


Tell me about it, I had the same problem, never cared for the bullying one bit, now at almost 31 still loving it.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

One thing : I love this place, because people love classical music here. Sometimes I might disagree with some opinions and tastes, etc, but it's not that important as long as I can share mine, know what others think and listen to and can communicate with like-minded people. 

2nd thing ....don't know , let me think first , and then I'll edit the post


----------

